# Making a Jerk String



## Dux (Dec 6, 2009)

I tried google and it didn't help too much. What is the best/easiest way to make a jerk string?


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bungee Cord and any kind of string will do.
Tie one end of the rope to a stump or tree, Then tie the other to one end of the Bungee.
Then tie another Piece of rope to the other side of the Bungee and run it to where you will be sitting. 
Add decoys to the line using the same rope and you have a simple jerk rig. 
Good luck!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 6, 2009)

A snatch block and 40 foot of logging chain.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 6, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> A snatch block and 40 foot of logging chain.



 now that just may work


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 6, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> now that just may work


It takes about 16 dozen decoys to pull it off, but it works, gives the decoys a feeding look and moves a ton of water.


----------



## art_gasses (Dec 6, 2009)

*Jerk String*

Make a weight, can use lead or concrete. Set an eyebolt w/ washer and nut in the weight mold before it sets up.  Then attach two 36" rubber bungee cords to the eyebolt and then tie nylon jerk string to the bungee.


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 7, 2009)

all these methods  work  for me ,, hadnt tried the  log chain yet....butmake sure you space the decoys  about 3  or 4ft apart,  tied  together ,, and i use a hen  mallard   and 2  drakes behind her 
and   yank yank yank ,, when you see  um  coming ,


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for the tips


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Dux said:


> thanks for the tips



I like all those techniques but to really kill dux with it you have to:

1.  Take out of state, preferably far west and north.  Or northwest.

2.  Leave at location to get caught in argo once completing your hunt.  For that reason I use cheap line and weight.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 7, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> yank yank yank ,, when you see  um  coming ,



Umm.it works better if you wait till they circle or are on the edges and cant see you as clearly when you yank,yank,yank

oh,and i use a old Zebco 202 reel.the fish line can't be seen and it just reels right up.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 7, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> A snatch block and 40 foot of logging chain.



I like the snatch block but prefer an old yellow binding strap off of one of my log trailers.  Adds some color.


----------



## primmative (Dec 7, 2009)

I use a 3 foot piece of dowel.  Most places I hunt have a semi-soft bottom.  Attach a loose piece of bungy cord to the dowel.  Drive the dowel into the bottom.  Attach decoy line to bungy.  Attach decoys to line.  Bring the line to the blind.

I like this method better, because I usually end up carrying the decoys and any weight I can cut out makes me happy.

What Bobby Jackson said too!


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 7, 2009)

I just bought this one from Macks, I love it, We couldn't build one this nice for the price of this one, I'm thinking of getting another one!

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-ADT004


Check out the video on it, and how it works, Good Luck with your decision


----------



## Trigg (Dec 9, 2009)

I made one very similar to the one at Mack's...just use a small boat anchor (5 lbs), 2' or 3' bungee cord, some decoy string, and clamps used for trotlines


----------



## bigjon (Dec 9, 2009)

string, medical tube(it's hollow),hog ring clamps, anchor and carabeaner


----------

